# Generac 20Kw error message



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

you should be able to delete history using keypad.. the Generac rep was B Cramer.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/bcramer-12447/


----------



## brichter (Oct 26, 2009)

Had the same issue a couple of weeks ago. I disconnected the battery and "inspected it", reconnected the battery and the message was gone.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking in the book, there appears to be a maintenance reset menu under edit. Says low battery warning will clear once battery voltage is above 12.4 v.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

You might have to determinate the Ac power supply also to clear the memory.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Scroll thru all then hold down 'enter'.


----------

